# Amazing Day



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

today has been a real mixed up day... i built my snake rack (well most of it) with a lot of help from ma best buddie o'pal but i kinda misjudged the gaps id need between the top of the tubs and the next shelf.. i left too much of a gap and when i checked on them this morning 3 were loose. anyway i managed to get half a day off work and go find the buggers, took an hour to find and retrieve them all but then... i noticed my garter snake!! there she is midway through giving birth woo hoo!!

she has had 13 live babies, 5 unfortunately stillborn and 1 slug but all in all not a bad result. here is one of them  enjoy, i know i certainly did


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow isn't she/he a beaty bet it was a hetic day lol relli excited for my snow corn and roughly how long will it be when they have hatched and had a few feeds,
sophie


----------

